# Anyone in as much trouble as me?



## maughdr (Jan 15, 2013)

I think my wife might kill me if duck season were to last past the 27th..I'm only 26, a new father, so I'm still new to a lot of this, what do all y'all veterans of duck hunting do for your wife after the season or after you take that trip out west that you can tell she really doesn't want you to take? Tryin to take a last minute trip to Arkansas this weekend but she might kill me before I start the truck up. How do y'all manage these 2.5 months and keep the wife happy?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

You aint seen nothin yet. 32 goin on 33 years. Mine dont complain anymore. Good luck you will need it.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Im 23 with a 2 month old, married almost a year....it is hard my friend.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh and I'm leaving in the morning for Arkansas!


----------



## nniemczyk (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to this day where my GF/WIFE gets mad at my hunting habits but I'm 23 and in college so it has not come up yet. Good luck to you sir. 

Try taking her with you and get her introduced to hunting. Maybe she will love it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 15, 2013)

nniemczyk said:


> I'm not looking forward to this day where my GF/WIFE gets mad at my hunting habits but I'm 23 and in college so it has not come up yet. Good luck to you sir.
> 
> Try taking her with you and get her introduced to hunting. Maybe she will love it.



Pick wisely and you won't have to worry about it. Your idea about finding one that likes the sport works well. Mine either joins me or goes and does her own things and I don't hear a word about it.


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Haven't had a trip come up yet, so I don't know much about that but thank god she loves it. She'll come with me when she's not "too tired" or isn't going shopping with her friends or something in the morning but she understands what it's like and won't ever say a word to me about going.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 15, 2013)

maughdr said:


> I think my wife might kill me if duck season were to last past the 27th..I'm only 26, a new father, so I'm still new to a lot of this, what do all y'all veterans of duck hunting do for your wife after the season or after you take that trip out west that you can tell she really doesn't want you to take? Tryin to take a last minute trip to Arkansas this weekend but she might kill me before I start the truck up. How do y'all manage these 2.5 months and keep the wife happy?



i would help you but it sounds like you wont be alive. maybe seek counseling or the local PD.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 15, 2013)

I let mine know about the severity of complaining about duck hunting at the beginning. I offered numbers of the previous girlfriends of she needed confirmation.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 16, 2013)

My wife knows that it is only a small part of the year that I do it. I dont really do any other type of hunting, so she knows she can get all her honey-dos in after the season. My list has really piled up this season... lol. She also knows I have been doing it since before we even met, so she doesnt mess with it. My advice, do what she asks around the house and try to keep her happy, especially if you are leaving her at the house every weekend. If mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are things that need to be addressed IN the date stage, not AFTER the marriage stage. You`ll save both her and yourself a lot of grief, time, and possibly money, if you face those issues then.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with Nic. I hunt alot, mostly deer. From the Friday befor Christmas until the Saturday after New Years I slept in my bed 5 nights. 

The most important thing is being a daddy. Being a daddy doesnt mean telling people you ave a kid either.  Listen to me.....time flies and your kid(s) will be grown before you kow it. My oldest just turned 16 and it seems she was born just a few yrs ago.  I'm not telling you that you can't hunt either.

Going on 20 yrs myself.


----------



## BandedWoodie (Jan 16, 2013)

The first rule is to find one who doesn't complain while you are dating.  Learn to cook duck poppers or other game based meals that she will like to eat and you have a reason to go hunting.  Being a daddy means taking your little one with you (mine will be six in a week and is a 2 year veteran of the duck blind and deer stand) and being sure to take care of the honey do list when you get home.  Having balance during the season is hard but they understand that duck season is only two months long.  Good luck!


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine knew when we got married that hunting was what I do. I don't do anything else, unless it's helps me kill something. If I don't go she thinks something is wrong with me. It is nice knowing that my wife don't expect to see me much during deer season. That being said I am a father of a 7 and 5 year old girls. Make time for your baby, but don't let it take you from your relax time either. You'll get the hang of it. OH, I'm going on 10 yrs married and 13 together  She knows me


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are things that need to be addressed IN the date stage, not AFTER the marriage stage. You`ll save both her and yourself a lot of grief, time, and possibly money, if you face those issues then.



Listen to this old tima' as he is wise! If you want to know how I deal with the wimins just let me know. Now, Ive been known to carry a squaw after the season but a full night time woman...Thunder dont play that game.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 16, 2013)

like you maughdr, Im 26 and been married for a few years now but dont have kids yet....ive been duck huntin for about 10 years now and just went on my first trip to TX this year and my wife was actually excited for me ...the only issue that her and I have had so far with me duck huntin (and huntin in general for that matter) is when i wake her up...she doesnt like it too much . and i aint sleepin on a couch or guest bedroom so she has to deal with it...ive almost perfected the method for not waking her up


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 16, 2013)

maughdr said:


> I think my wife might kill me if duck season were to last past the 27th..I'm only 26, a new father, so I'm still new to a lot of this, what do all y'all veterans of duck hunting do for your wife after the season or after you take that trip out west that you can tell she really doesn't want you to take? Tryin to take a last minute trip to Arkansas this weekend but she might kill me before I start the truck up. How do y'all manage these 2.5 months and keep the wife happy?



Well, well, well.... as your neighbor, friend, hunting buddy, yard guy (sometimes), and a new father as well, I can only offer up one suggestion. And quite honestly a little upset you havent mentioned it but.... INVITE ME, FOOL!!! Thats the only logical way that it can work!


----------



## swampbuck65 (Jan 16, 2013)

duck season gets me in a lot of trouble too. but right after its coyotes. then turkeys and bass fishing. then hogs in the blueberry fields.  and before ya know it bow season is here. I guess I guess i did right by gettin her into bowhunting. and fishing. and take her kids Turkey hunting. but the ducks are a little different. serious business. 




_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 16, 2013)

*They get tired of complaining*

Just weather the storm, eventually they get tired of complaining and then it becomes the norm. 

I have a 6 month old right now and I go about 3 times a week. I'm just sure to always be helping when I'm home and to not nap when I get back.  

Tell her it could be worst, which it could.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 16, 2013)

cmk07c said:


> Just weather the storm, eventually they get tired of complaining and then it becomes the norm.
> 
> I have a 6 month old right now and I go about 3 times a week. I'm just sure to always be helping when I'm home and to not nap when I get back.
> 
> Tell her it could be worst, which it could.



I get no rest during duck season... lol theres times i would love to take a nap when i come in but I would rather avoid the fight. lol Of course my wife will sleep till dang near 12 if i dont wake her up.


----------



## USMC0844 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im 26 and been married since I was 21. Two kids now and a third (and last) due at the end of May. I give her a spa day the first weekend in February and wake up early with the munchkins.  Shes happy because she gets a little pampering and Im happy because I got to hunt all season. Now tell me who has the winning end of that deal?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

I have been married 30 yrs. They have been great years. My wife dont care if I go. She dont like it if I am gone for more than 10 days at a time. So I come home for few days and go again. here is some pointers that I have learned over the years.
1) Take care of your HOMEWORK.
2) leave her some money so she can go shopping.
3) When you are home spend time with her and do thing she likes to do.
4) Give her time off from the kids and cleaning the house so she can spend time shopping and doing things with her friends.
5) Then out of the blue send her roses. Now if she works make sure you have them delivered at her work place.
Use these steps and you will find things will work out great. Plus when you are out of town call her and tell her you miss her.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## triton196 (Jan 16, 2013)

i cant believe you just asked this lol i can see why you married a anti hunting wife now haha you should of asked advice before the wedding we may could have saved you. good luck bass pro dont sale a set of kahunas


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 16, 2013)

When I started dating my girlfriend, pretty early on we had a talk.  In a serious tone, I said "Rebekah, there's something you should know about me....."  she said "what?".  I said "I hunt a lot", to which she replied "Yeah, thats cool...a lot of guys do".  I said "no, I mean....I hunt..... a lot."  She said "yeah, I get it.  Its totally fine".  And I said "No...you don't get it.  I mean I hunt....a LOT!  I hunt for deer, duck, turkey, doves, bear, hogs, squirrels, rabbits, pretty much any animal that can  hunted.  It consumes most of my free time."   She said "yeah, its yoir thing, I swear I don't care" , and I replied "you're the one, will you marry me?"  Haha.  I was joking of course, but I just got it out of the way so she knows how it is from the get go.  She had never been hunting before, and last spring out of the blue she asked to go on a hunt with me, and we killed a turkey (the photo of us was in the November Georgia Sportsman issue in the photos in the back) and this year she asked to go with me more, and asked if she could kill a turkey. See if you can include her next season.  She will better understand what you do, and will be more likely to approve.
If you can afford it, go somewhere and do something just the two of you on a weekend after season ends.  Make the weekend about spending time with her.  Go camping in the mountaind and do romantic things like drink eine by the fire and make smores.  My girl loves that kind of stuff a lot more than dinner and a movie.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 17, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> When I started dating my girlfriend, pretty early on we had a talk.  In a serious tone, I said "Rebekah, there's something you should know about me....."  she said "what?".  I said "I hunt a lot", to which she replied "Yeah, thats cool...a lot of guys do".  I said "no, I mean....I hunt..... a lot."  She said "yeah, I get it.  Its totally fine".  And I said "No...you don't get it.  I mean I hunt....a LOT!  I hunt for deer, duck, turkey, doves, bear, hogs, squirrels, rabbits, pretty much any animal that can  hunted.  It consumes most of my free time."   She said "yeah, its yoir thing, I swear I don't care" , and I replied "you're the one, will you marry me?"  Haha.  I was joking of course, but I just got it out of the way so she knows how it is from the get go.  She had never been hunting before, and last spring out of the blue she asked to go on a hunt with me, and we killed a turkey (the photo of us was in the November Georgia Sportsman issue in the photos in the back) and this year she asked to go with me more, and asked if she could kill a turkey. See if you can include her next season.  She will better understand what you do, and will be more likely to approve.
> If you can afford it, go somewhere and do something just the two of you on a weekend after season ends.  Make the weekend about spending time with her.  Go camping in the mountaind and do romantic things like drink eine by the fire and make smores.  My girl loves that kind of stuff a lot more than dinner and a movie.




that costs money man...got to save it all up for next years trips and expenses, if she wants to go on a trip she can get a job and pay for it....

Haha I kid, but seriously you and I are on the same page. She axes me every morning whats on the docket for today and she knows it it is september to the end of may that there is a big chance I may be hunting and she knows better than to get in the way. That being said, if she axes me to be at dinner with her family and I go hunting that morning I try and be there for dinner with her family. Its all about give and take. Find a good woman and you dont have to worry about it as much. She does not ax for much but when she does she gets it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2013)

After nearly 30 years of marriage, I have learned that I need to do something with her and the kids before the season starts and then after the season is over and if not hunting to be somewhat flexible about what they want during the season.  It is all about reasonable compromise.  Now, mine knew I hunted when we got married.  I was late to our second date because the birds flew late that day.  '-)


----------



## maughdr (Jan 19, 2013)

Sure am glad I went on this late minute trip, dropped a banded drake pintail today, to say I was excited is an understatement


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 19, 2013)

Good deal on the banded pintail. Congratulation


----------



## kevincox (Jan 19, 2013)

Your kids grow up fast. Moderation is the key. I enjoy hunting as much as the next guy but also enjoy spending time with my wife and kids. My wife says I was an addict in my late 20s and 30s. Hunting is great but don't let it be totally what your about.


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 20, 2013)

What Kevin said sums it up.........


----------



## BigCountry19 (Jan 21, 2013)

She will get the pintail in the divorce!  Just kidding, I'm the wife's father and she spent the weekend with my wife and I.  She understands because she grew up with a duck/buck hunter for a Dad.  I'm the one that got this young man into bucks and ducks.  I'll keep him hunting because we enjoy seeing my daughter and grandson.  BTW, the grandson will be hunting also, so she needs to get ready for that too!


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 21, 2013)

BigCountry19 said:


> She will get the pintail in the divorce!  Just kidding, I'm the wife's father and she spent the weekend with my wife and I.  She understands because she grew up with a duck/buck hunter for a Dad.  I'm the one that got this young man into bucks and ducks.  I'll keep him hunting because we enjoy seeing my daughter and grandson.  BTW, the grandson will be hunting also, so she needs to get ready for that too!



That banded pintail makes up for all the deer he donated arrows to in Illinois! Just kidding. Trey, congrats on the Arkansas hunt! Tony, if you need help moving that furniture that Trey skipped out on, call me.


----------



## maughdr (Jan 21, 2013)

As for as im concerned right now, those deer up there can keep those dang arrows now that i got my banded pintail. Biggest trouble now is putting that stud on the wall somewhere. Once the wife saw a few pictures from the trip out west, i think she understood why i went...i hope y'all got all that furniture moved in out there before i come out for the super bowl party, time for some duck poppers and grilled teal nuggets


----------

